# How would you have reacted?



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Khloe loves to ride in the car, so yesterday morning I was being lazy and my fiancé decided to take her to the bank with him. When they came home he told me a woman was asking about how much we paid for her, if the "breeding numbers" were left open(which they were) and if she had full paperwork, shots etc... He said yes, of course and the woman offered him $1000 for her! ): he said no way this is my fiancé's pride and joy, she would never forgive me! (Which of course is the truth) she then upped the bid to $1500... Again, he told the woman she was not for sale. She told him to name a price and he just walked away from her. He told me this story and I felt myself fill with a mixture of sadness and anger! All she wanted was to make money off my Khloe! ): y'all I cried last night thinking about it more and more. Am I ridiculous?? Now that Khloe is older, she goes everywhere with me, and everyone always tells me how beautiful she is... But I hope I am never approached the way my fiancé was because I won't be so nice! Aghh sorry I just needed to vent, nobody understands why I'm so POed about it, but I know my SM friends get me! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When Gus was going through his red phase, women used to greet him in stores saying, "Oh I'm just going to steal you from your Mommy! You'd like a better life, right?"

They had no idea what kind of life he was living...and just how they would say "steal you" - it gave me the creeps. I had one elderly lady TRY to steal him.

Make sure your fiance never lets anyone hold her!

Then I had 2 ladies (separate times) offer me $$ for stud fee... They wanted Gus to breed with their female! Luckily at the time I had to inform them he was snipped LOL

And is she fixed? That will solve the breeding part right there!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

She is getting fixed this week actually! I intended to have it done much earlier, but I've had trouble finding a vet that I trust 100%! Finally I found one that specializes in small breeds and I'm going to take her in Monday or Tuesday! (Very nervous!) 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That's just bizarre. I wouldn't put much thought into it, some people are just flat crazy and there's no sense in wasting your time trying to understand them! Glad you are getting her spayed soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just this week I had a lady come out of a store & say "I want that dog!" :wacko1: She was speaking Greek so I had to ask someone what she said. . . I simply said "everyone wants this dog" but it already has a home!

I told DH when he came home that we need to be really careful because I know our 2 could be snatched in a heart-beat here. :new_shocked: 
He is on board w/the watch patrol! :walklikeanegyptian: We take turns staying in the car w/them if we need to run an errand---no dog in the car alone! 
My great fear in leaving them at home w/out us is that someone might break in and take them---robberies are common place here & the police don't do much at all. :w00t: 
I can only be as careful as I can be & somewhere I have to make my peace w/the rest of life.


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes! I have everyone on high alert now! And luckily I still live at home with family so it is RARE for nobody to be there! If I'm paranoid, oh well! I'd much rather be safe(and maybe a little crazy) than sorry! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

There are people out there who apparently don't care what they say and how it sounds. I can't tell you the number of strangers who have approached me saying similar things and so many saying they would like to steal Leila. Most of the time, I'm telling myself they're just saying it as a compliment to her. But with the way there are so many crazy people these days, it scares me that some might be serious and I keep Leila that much closer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an acquaintance here (a younger single lady) who was broken into in her home by 3 men w/an axe---she hit the first one w/a baseball bat & the other 2 fled. As it turned out the man actually died after the police took him to the hospital. My fears are not unfounded.
I am friendly so it would be easy to catch me off-guard---I need to be vigilant about the pups. I hate leaving them w/care-takers because I don't know how careful they are by practice. Sometimes I have to do it & it makes me a little crazy.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

People always compliment daisy I say compliment because it would worry me of I thought about it any other way. She is never off her lead in public. She is such a friendly dog that I would worry if she was off her lead someone would snatch her. It's so sad our vets front desk is full of missing/lost dogs all of which are pedigree dogs. In my heart of hearts I know a lot of these dogs are probably stolen. I never let daisy out of my sight!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheesh, people can be so ghetto! Once you have Khloe spayed, I think you'll feel safer. Usually people steal cute dogs like Malts only to use them as breeders. And it's no one's business what you paid, if she's registered, etc. Don't answer those questions from people whose intentions you don't trust!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know how many times people have asked can they use Milo as a stud for their female dogs. Usually when I say no they back down but in September I had Milo at a harvest fair with me and this guy would not stop asking so I eventually had to leave!

Just 2 weeks ago this group of women ran over to me to coo over him(they were actually quite scary and really in his face) and one of them just grabbed him out of my arms to cuddle him. Ummm, that is so unacceptable. 

Sometimes it's annoying to have such adorable dogs


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Whoa! This thread is crazy! I have never had anything like that ever happen to me, thank god! I have my babies microchipped & spayed but I still fear someone stealing my dogs because that's the sad world we live in. But I have never been approached like that. That's crazy! I've only ever had people tell me my dogs are cute & have had people ask if it was ok to pet them. The people y'all are talking about sound like nutters! Eeek!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad my pups are rescues... And fixed! Plus poor Lisa only has one eye... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Michele, I would have freaked too! I cannot imagine the thought of someone even presuming that Bella would be so easily given away. At first I would likely try to laugh them off, but if they continued, I would be quite clear about Bella, breeding and "buying" animals. I have a gift for lecturing someone to the point where they wished they'd never crossed my path lol  .

A great fear of mine is that someone will try to take Bella. Seriously, I'd lose it. She's my baby and DH and I are beyond protective.


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm just so glad I'm not alone on this! I think I'll try to take it as a compliment for now and stay on high alert! I just really hope I'm never approached by anyone this way. My fiancé is lucky it was just him, I would have told that woman where she could stick her money and thoroughly embarrassed him, I'm sure. But as a plus, I've discussed with him how imperative it is that we get her fixed THIS WEEK and he agrees so I'm taking her first thing Tomorrow morning! I'm nervous because this is her first surgery of course and we all know the dangers there... But I've found a vet that I trust, and I'm ready to get this done! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Michele, I would have freaked too! I cannot imagine the thought of someone even presuming that Bella would be so easily given away. At first I would likely try to laugh them off, but if they continued, I would be quite clear about Bella, breeding and "buying" animals. I have a gift for lecturing someone to the point where they wished they'd never crossed my path lol  .
> 
> A great fear of mine is that someone will try to take Bella. Seriously, I'd lose it. She's my baby and DH and I are beyond protective.


That was my thought, who would just sell off their dog to the highest bidder? I will say I got a very good deal on khloe because the breeders were new to the business and new to texas so they had no idea they were practically GIVING them away... Anyway I didn't want her to make a profit, and the thought of it makes me feel sick! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> Khloe loves to ride in the car, so yesterday morning I was being lazy and my fiancé decided to take her to the bank with him. When they came home he told me a woman was asking about how much we paid for her, if the "breeding numbers" were left open(which they were) and if she had full paperwork, shots etc... He said yes, of course and the woman offered him $1000 for her! ): he said no way this is my fiancé's pride and joy, she would never forgive me! (Which of course is the truth) she then upped the bid to $1500... Again, he told the woman she was not for sale. She told him to name a price and he just walked away from her. He told me this story and I felt myself fill with a mixture of sadness and anger! All she wanted was to make money off my Khloe! ): y'all I cried last night thinking about it more and more. Am I ridiculous?? Now that Khloe is older, she goes everywhere with me, and everyone always tells me how beautiful she is... But I hope I am never approached the way my fiancé was because I won't be so nice! Aghh sorry I just needed to vent, nobody understands why I'm so POed about it, but I know my SM friends get me!
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe


Holy cow, I can't believe that lady would think she could offer money and you fiancé would just hand over your dog! What nerve!!!!!! And it sounds like she was very persistent too. That's creepy. If she really wants a dog, why doesn't she find a breeder.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Holy cow, I can't believe that lady would think she could offer money and you fiancé would just hand over your dog! What nerve!!!!!! And it sounds like she was very persistent too. That's creepy. If she really wants a dog, why doesn't she find a breeder.


Probably because she's so crazy no one will give her a dog :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is so incredibly creepy!! Who does that?!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Probably because she's so crazy no one will give her a dog :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that everyone will agree with me that there is no amount of money in the world that would be enough for our furbabies. These people do not realize that to us, these are our precious little children. I get people telling me all the time that I spend too much on them, I am "too wrapped up in", or "it's JUST a dog". I can now find it in my heart to feel sorry for these misguided people because they have not been fortunate enough to fall in love with one of these wonderful little creatures. It also made me feel better when I told my Mother-in-Law to mind her own business and it was none of her business what I do with my angel!! Two years ago, she got a furbaby (actually, my hubby bought her one) and now she's almost as bad as I am!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> My fiancé is lucky it was just him, I would have told that woman where she could stick her money and thoroughly embarrassed him, I'm sure.


I would have done the same thing. I'm a fairly sweet girl, but if anyone came up to me trying to BUY my Sophie off of me to likely use in a puppy mill or in some sort of breeding, they probably would end up regretting coming up to me in the first place. And I would probably end up thoroughly embarrassing my BF for making such a scene. Though that lady definitely would have deserved it. :angry:
Besides, if she has all this money to try and buy someones dog off of them, why doesnt she go looking for a breeder herself. Not that it sounds like she would deserve it. As i said, she was probably looking to breed her to make money. It's so sad, some people just have to much nerve.

With all that being said, Michele, you are the first person I've ever seen with their names spelled like my moms. I needed that today


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We were at my mother's visiting one time, and an older gentleman that was visiting my mom asked me if he could gave have Avalon? She liked him and sat on his lap the whole time we were there. I told him no, I couldn't part with her, but I would help him find one if he wanted. My mom and I went on a search and found him a little mixed breed from the pound. He loved and cared for her, unfortunately the pup outlived him. Another good friend took the dog and gave it a forever hone. Thus old man had a ton of money, but all the money in the world would not make me part with any of my dogs!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am sorry that this woman ever did that to you! I am sure you have died a thousand deaths by hearing this. My reaction...well now I dont think it would be good if I posted here  Some people just unbelieveable no word to describe


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is another reason to make sure they are microchipped! 

When people I was leery of used to admire my late Spunky. I would sigh and say, oh, he has soooo many _problems_. ...

Deborah, what a lovely story about the older gentleman!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had someone offer me $10,000 for Emma at a dog show once. I wasn't even slightly tempted, although my husband wasn't so understanding when I told him  I kept telling the lady that it was my daughter's dog and there is no way in H*LL I was going to part with her, no matter what it cost.

People like that lady who asked about registration are just CREEPY. Geez. How tacky to solicit someone's pet for breeding purposes!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I would have done the same thing. I'm a fairly sweet girl, but if anyone came up to me trying to BUY my Sophie off of me to likely use in a puppy mill or in some sort of breeding, they probably would end up regretting coming up to me in the first place. And I would probably end up thoroughly embarrassing my BF for making such a scene. Though that lady definitely would have deserved it. :angry:
> Besides, if she has all this money to try and buy someones dog off of them, why doesnt she go looking for a breeder herself. Not that it sounds like she would deserve it. As i said, she was probably looking to breed her to make money. It's so sad, some people just have to much nerve.
> 
> With all that being said, Michele, you are the first person I've ever seen with their names spelled like my moms. I needed that today


That's awesome! I never know anyone who spells it the way I do! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I had someone offer me $10,000 for Emma at a dog show once. I wasn't even slightly tempted, although my husband wasn't so understanding when I told him  I kept telling the lady that it was my daughter's dog and there is no way in H*LL I was going to part with her, no matter what it cost.


Emma's MINE if Marina ever decides she doesn't want her:HistericalSmiley:


----------

